# ford 3000 restoration info



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

*need ford 3000 restoration info*

I have a 1974 gas ford 3000 tractor with almost all (bolt on) parts removed and in a pile...................didn't take apart myself and not a mechanic...............purchase a dvd on service but doesn't show small parts and where they go not to mention in what order..................main body as in rear, trans, engine wheels in one piece...............need detailed photos on maybe someones restoration project that I can see where things go and what order...................????? appreciate help guys!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You might want to pick up a factory service manual for the tractor. It will be pricey, but it should show breakdowns of most components on the tractor.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, my factory shop manual has been extremely helpful. The other thing to get for the diagrams is the parts manual. The part numbers sometimes don't match anything currently available (for my 1955 anyway), but the diagrams are usually awesome.

It puts my Chilton's and Haynes I use to work on my cars/trucks to shame!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Parts diagrams/lists may help some.
Messick's Online: 3000-SERIES 3 CYL TRACTOR (1/65-12/74)
Download: "FORD 3000.pdf" at www.xk22.com - /+ Ford - [Misc]/- (Ford Tractor) -/


----------

